

MySpace: PC manufacturers can stake out screen space of their own -- Microsoft be damned. - alaskamiller
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/1998/12/16617

======
rms
This is from 1998.

~~~
alaskamiller
That was the joke.

